# Nikon rises prices - Will Canon follow.?



## xps (Jan 29, 2016)

Nikon will raise its prices for many of their gear.
See: http://www.nikon-image.com/products/info/2016/0128.html

Will Canon follow?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 29, 2016)

According to the pdf, the 200-400mm f/4 G went from 1,000,000 to 1,030,000.

With the fluctuating value of the Yen versus other currencies, prices may rise in some places, while others have not yet lowered their prices to account for the drop in the yen. Of course, they always price whatever the traffic will bear, which is why there is a thriving gray market.


----------

